# capturer des videos d'un site



## reineman (9 Août 2006)

Slt
y'a un site que j'aime bien, http://www.youtube.com, ca permet de regarder pleins de videos libres de droits ( pour moi, surtout des guitarreux qui  filment  leurx exploits en ouaibecam, bref) et donc le hic, c'est que j'aimerais bien, sous panther+ camino , enregistrer &#231;a.
j'ai eu beau chercher partout, j'ai pas trouv&#233;.
c'est vraiment impossible? par rapport &#224; d'autres bidouilleries, &#231;a parait tout con pourtant!


----------



## MamaCass (9 Août 2006)

Tu peux utiliser un aspirateur de site, sinon si les vid&#233;os sont au format Quicktime, et si tu as achet&#233; la version pro, tu peux les enregistrer directement mais que si elles sont en .mov.


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Août 2006)

Dans Safari, on peut voir quel fichier contient la vid&#233;o dans la fen&#234;tre d'activit&#233; (menu Fen&#234;tre->Activit&#233. C'est g&#233;n&#233;ralement le plus gros fichier, qui se t&#233;l&#233;charge en dernier.

Il suffit de double-cliquer sur ce fichier dans la fen&#234;tre d'activit&#233; pour provoquer son t&#233;l&#233;chargement.

Par contre, une fois r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233;, ce fichier doit &#234;tre assez souvent renomm&#233; avec une extension ad&#233;quate (.mpg, .mov, .swf, ...). Mais l&#224;, &#224; part le tatonnement, je ne vois pas comment trouver LA solution.


----------



## reineman (9 Août 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Dans Safari, on peut voir quel fichier contient la vidéo dans la fenêtre d'activité (menu Fenêtre->Activité). C'est généralement le plus gros fichier, qui se télécharge en dernier.
> 
> Il suffit de double-cliquer sur ce fichier dans la fenêtre d'activité pour provoquer son téléchargement.
> 
> Par contre, une fois récupéré, ce fichier doit être assez souvent renommé avec une extension adéquate (.mov, .mpg, .swf, ...). Mais là, à part le tatonnement, je ne vois pas comment trouver LA solution.



ok merci, j'vais essayer ça .


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Août 2006)

Il semblerait que sur ce site, l'adoption de l'extension .mpg et l'utilisation de VLC pour la lecture résolvent la plupart des cas.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Août 2006)

sujet souvent abord&#233;
Par alleurs il existe des sites dont l'unique fonction est  de facliter le t&#233;lechargement ( en formats divers) des videos de entre autres youtube , google video , dailymotion

google te permet de retrouver ces sites &#224; la limite de la l&#233;galit&#233; ( tout comme ces sites h&#233;bergeurs vid&#233;os  avec certaines vid&#233;os)


----------



## MamaCass (9 Août 2006)

Pa5cal, franchement je te remercie, je ne connaissais pas cette manip et ca va me faciliter la vie.........;


----------



## pascalformac (9 Août 2006)

dans le genre il y a Shiira qui permet aussi de telecharger un fichier li&#233; &#224; ... un lien
( pas compliqu&#233; donc)


----------



## MamaCass (9 Août 2006)

Ok merci, j'irai voir dans Shiira, mais avoir &#231;a directement dans safari c'est vraiment bien...


----------



## MamaCass (10 Août 2006)

J'ai essay&#233; sur le site de Youtobe, ca marche nickel avec Safari, comme quoi on en apprend vraiment tous les jouts !! Merci les gars !


----------



## nikolo (10 Août 2006)

J'ai essay&#233; sur youtube et j'ai pas reussi a recuperer la video.

 @MamaCass : tu as fait comment pour recuperer la video depuis youtube?


----------



## MamaCass (10 Août 2006)

Alors j'ai appliqu&#233; la m&#233;thode de Pa5cal :
_*
"Dans Safari, on peut voir quel fichier contient la vid&#233;o dans la fen&#234;tre d'activit&#233; (menu Fen&#234;tre->Activit&#233. C'est g&#233;n&#233;ralement le plus gros fichier, qui se t&#233;l&#233;charge en dernier."
*_ 
Dans la fen&#234;tre, la vid&#233;o est tout en bas, c'est le fichier le plus lourd.

Par contre il faut biens&#251;r attendre que la vid&#233;o soit charg&#233;e.


----------



## nikolo (10 Août 2006)

ok merci de l'info je tente de retour chez moi.


----------



## richard-deux (10 Août 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Slt
> y'a un site que j'aime bien, http://www.youtube.com, ca permet de regarder pleins de videos libres de droits ( pour moi, surtout des guitarreux qui  filment  leurx exploits en ouaibecam, bref) et donc le hic, c'est que j'aimerais bien, sous panther+ camino , enregistrer ça.
> j'ai eu beau chercher partout, j'ai pas trouvé.
> c'est vraiment impossible? par rapport à d'autres bidouilleries, ça parait tout con pourtant!



Sinon, ce site est idéal pour ce que tu veux faire.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2006)

Une news qui devrait intéresser reineman.


----------



## reineman (10 Août 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, ce site est idéal pour ce que tu veux faire.



exellent ça, merçi


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2006)

Essaie &#231;a c'est plus geek 

http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/download-and-watch-youtube-videos-from-linux-shell-prompt.html


----------



## divoli (18 Août 2006)

Il y a  &#233;galement iMove HD (freeware, pour ppc) qui indique pouvoir le faire. Je ne l'ai pas encore essay&#233;...


----------



## mokona44 (18 Février 2007)

salut!

j'espere avoir bien lu tous vos postes, mais je recherche un moyen de enregistrer un flux venant d'une sorte de programme (zattoo). pour ceux qui connaissent pas, c'est un programme qui nous permet d'acceder a plus d'une quinzaine de chaines (dont suisses, et francaises) en direct lorsqu'on est connecté à internet. 

le probleme est la: comme c'est un programme, il n'y a pas de lien donc, n'existe-t-il pas un autre moyen pour enregistrer une video en streamin que d'entrer le lien internet du flux?

merci ^^

mokona44


----------



## manucosma (18 Février 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Dans Safari, on peut voir quel fichier contient la vidéo dans la fenêtre d'activité (menu Fenêtre->Activité). C'est généralement le plus gros fichier, qui se télécharge en dernier.
> 
> Il suffit de double-cliquer sur ce fichier dans la fenêtre d'activité pour provoquer son téléchargement.
> 
> Par contre, une fois récupéré, ce fichier doit être assez souvent renommé avec une extension adéquate (.mpg, .mov, .swf, ...). Mais là, à part le tatonnement, je ne vois pas comment trouver LA solution.


chez moi ca marche pas 
j'ai renommé avec les extensions citées pourtant


----------



## Laurent_h (19 Février 2007)

manucosma a dit:


> chez moi ca marche pas
> j'ai renommé avec les extensions citées pourtant



Essaies .flv
Mais pour lire le flash dans QT, il faut avoir le composant pour Quicktime PERIAN
Sinon, VLC


----------



## escaffre (28 Mai 2007)

reineman a dit:


> Slt
> y'a un site que j'aime bien, http://www.youtube.com, ca permet de regarder pleins de videos libres de droits ( pour moi, surtout des guitarreux qui  filment  leurx exploits en ouaibecam, bref) et donc le hic, c'est que j'aimerais bien, sous panther+ camino , enregistrer ça.
> j'ai eu beau chercher partout, j'ai pas trouvé.
> c'est vraiment impossible? par rapport à d'autres bidouilleries, ça parait tout con pourtant!



j'ai fait longtemps comme toi et ... je suis passé à FireFox et UNPLUG et là .. le bonheur, même pas à devoir regarder toute la vidéo avant, tu télécharges, quelque secondes et tu la vois ou tu la jettes, suivant l'envie, sans te payer le hachage des réseaux encombrés

UnPlug : menu "outils" de Firefox
puis "extension" 
puis "ajouter des extensions"
chercher puis télécharger UnPlug


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2007)

On peut déjà le faire avec Safari, lis le sujet avant de répondre merci.


----------



## escaffre (29 Mai 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> On peut déjà le faire avec Safari, lis le sujet avant de répondre merci.



J'avais lu, merci, et si c'est mieux chez toi sous Safari, tant mieux.
Mais vraiment, plus vite que UnPlug ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2007)

C'est très rapide et ainsi on ne doit pas migrer sur Firefox.


----------



## Ulyxes (30 Mai 2007)

escaffre a dit:


> UnPlug : menu "outils" de Firefox
> puis "extension"
> puis "ajouter des extensions"
> chercher puis télécharger UnPlug


Sous FF 1.5.0.11 (Mac OS Panther) j'ai essayé de charger l'extension *UnPlug*.
En cliquant sur "Accepter et Télécharger", il me répond :
_L'installation de logiciels est actuellment désactivée. Cliquez sur "Modifier les options" pour l'activer et essayer à nouveau._

Je clique sur "Modifier les options" mais rien ne se charge   

J'ai remarqué que cela le faisait sur toutes les extensions :  je ne peux en charger aucune.
Quelqu'un sait-il d'où cela provient


----------



## Ulyxes (31 Mai 2007)

J'ai trouvé la solution, au cas où d'autres auraient eu (ont) le même soucis, en tombant par hasard sur ce  fil en cherchant autre chose :

Fil /  Firefox : impossible d'installer d'autres thèmes :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4285026#post4285026

Solution donnée par justme et qui m'a immédiatement débloqué : 



justme a dit:


> J'ai trouvé la solution, au cas où d'autres auraient eu (ont) le même soucis:
> 
> taper dans la barre des adresses: about:config
> 
> ...


----------



## escaffre (31 Mai 2007)

Ulyxes a dit:


> Sous FF 1.5.0.11 (Mac OS Panther) j'ai essayé de charger l'extension *UnPlug*.



attention .. je suis sous Tiger et je ne sais pas si cela fonctionne sous Panther .. désolé !


----------



## Ulyxes (31 Mai 2007)

escaffre a dit:


> attention .. je suis sous Tiger et je ne sais pas si cela fonctionne sous Panther .. désolé !


Nos messages se sont croisés !
Oui, cela fonctionne sous Panther. J'ai fait un essai avec Youtube sous FF et cela fonctionne.
Ceci fournit une alternative à Keepvid quand ce dernier ne marche pas. Autre intérêt : pas besoin d'attendre la fin de la vidéo.


----------



## Alek-s (31 Mai 2007)

Ulyxes a dit:


> Nos messages se sont croisés !
> Ceci fournit une alternative à Keepvid quand ce dernier ne marche pas.



En plus avec unplug ont peut aussi enregistrer de l'audio


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juin 2007)

Ulyxes a dit:


> Nos messages se sont crois&#233;s !
> Oui, cela fonctionne sous Panther. J'ai fait un essai avec Youtube sous FF et cela fonctionne.
> Ceci fournit une alternative &#224; Keepvid quand ce dernier ne marche pas. Autre int&#233;r&#234;t : pas besoin d'attendre la fin de la vid&#233;o.


une des raisons possibles des soucis avant... c'est FF 1.5
( FF en est &#224; FF2 , derniere mise &#224; jour...hier 2.0.04 et on attend FF3)

je signale que Mozilla ne fournira plus d'aide es FF1.5 d'ici peu si ce n'est pas d&#233;j&#224; fait

sinon il existe d'autres extensions certaines aussi efficaces ou plus efficaces( sujet largement trait&#233


----------



## moonwalk9r (1 Juin 2007)

Sinon, il y a le freeware "podtube" pour Safari, qui télécharge et réencode pour itunes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juin 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Dans Safari, on peut voir quel fichier contient la vidéo dans la fenêtre d'activité (menu Fenêtre->Activité). C'est généralement le plus gros fichier, qui se télécharge en dernier.
> 
> Il suffit de double-cliquer sur ce fichier dans la fenêtre d'activité pour provoquer son téléchargement.


Cette méthode est bonne (et pas que pour les vidéos de Youtube). Après, il suffit de reconvertir en mp4 le fichier flv avec iSquint.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2007)

Pour info, Ratiatum a sorti un dossier appel&#233; t&#233;l&#233;charger les vid&#233;os de YouTube, DailyMotion, etc.


----------



## Ulyxes (15 Septembre 2007)

Je viens de tomber sur un os avec le site wkyv :  
Une vidéo au hasard : http://www.wkyc.com/video/player.aspx?aid=42851&sid=74223&bw=hi&cat=2 

Rien à faire : Sous FF, Unplug n'enregistre qu'un petit fichier .wmv de 4 ko qui permet de visionner la vidéo (se connecte) mais pas de la charger.
Activité sous Safari : rien
CocoatJT : "flux non disponible"

Suite au précédent conseil de WebOliver, j'ai consulté le lien Ratiatum (intéressant), il y est question d'un soft assez universel mais qui ne tourne que sous Zindoze  , sur leur conseil j'ai installé le plugin VideoDownloader, mais cela ne semble marcher encore moins bien que Unplug, au moins dans ce cas.

A ma grand honte, j'appelle à l'aide  :rose:


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Septembre 2007)

Un rapide coup d'oeil sur le code source de la page HTML est parfois suffisant pour trouver la source de la vidéo.


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Septembre 2007)

Pour les autres vidéos de la page, il faut re-visualiser le code source après avoir cliqué sur le titre (par exemple "Race for the Cure: Where your money goes")


----------



## Ulyxes (15 Septembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Un rapide coup d'oeil sur le code source de la page HTML est parfois suffisant pour trouver la source de la vid&#233;o.


J'aurais du pr&#233;ciser que j'avais aussi essay&#233; et je le fais souvent.
Mais ici, lorsqu'on fait "enregistrer sous" du .wmv, il n'enregistre qu'un petit fichier de 4 ko   
Ce dernier s'ouvre avec Window Media et se connecte.

Je l'ai ouvert avec un traitement de texte : on y trouve deux liens en .asf :

[Reference]
Ref1=http://wm.wkyc.gannett.edgestreams.net/news/20070911_toohot_nbc.wmv?MSWMExt=.asf
Ref2=http://195.95.194.39:80/news/20070911_toohot_nbc.wmv?MSWMExt=.asf

J'ai donn&#233; &#224; manger chacune de ces urls &#224; CocoaJT (tout en me doutant par avance du r&#233;sultat) : me r&#233;pond "flux non disponible" !


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Septembre 2007)

En ouvrant l'URL avec QuickTime Pro, on peut enregistrer le fichier au format .mov quand toute la vidéo a été chargée.


----------



## Ulyxes (15 Septembre 2007)

Il n'y a pas d'autre solution que Quick Time Pro, qui est payant  je suppose ?


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Septembre 2007)

Oui, QT Pro est payant.

J'avais bien essayé VLC (freeware), mais le streaming reçu chez moi est tout haché (ça n'a pas l'air de vouloir passer correctement, mais c'est peut-être seulement chez moi que se situe le problème).


----------



## Ulyxes (15 Septembre 2007)

J'ai essay&#233; VLC :  effectivement la vid&#233;o est hach&#233;e, pas l'image mais le son ; un peu plus loin, il est entier et correctement synchronis&#233;. Cela arrive assez souvent avec certains sites o&#249; le r&#233;sultat de l'enregistrement par Unplug n'est pas toujours lisible.

J'ai alors essay&#233; File/Streaming/Exporting
- puis : Transcode/Sauvegarde
- Flux : le petit fichier de 4 ko (en stream, cela ne fonctionne pas)
- un nom de fichier de destination
- Terminer

J'ai laiss&#233; toutes les valeurs par d&#233;faut dans "Transcode" et "format de sortie" car je n'y connais pas grand-chose en vid&#233;o.

R&#233;sultat : nombreuses erreurs dont "unsupported codec"   

Ne m'y connaissant pas suffisamment, j'allais laisser tomber, quand je me suis   aper&#231;u que dans la fen&#234;tre de lecture de VLC  l'URL commen&#231;ait par mms://, le reste &#233;tant identique &#224; l'URL http

Comme je sais que CocoaJT accepte le protocole mms, je reprend mon URL et remplace http par mms. Ca y est : il enregistre. Cependant il faut s'y reprendre &#224; plusieurs fois pour qu'il aille jusqu'au bout du flux (??). Mais j'ai fini par l'obtenir en entier.

Merci pour l'id&#233;e de VLC  

J'en profite pour demander s'il existe un tutoriel assez simple comme introduction &#224; toutes ces question de vid&#233;o : formats, compression, bitrate, codecs etc...  ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Septembre 2007)

en theorie Vlc lit le mms
( sauf si on a est derriere un firewall semble t il)


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Septembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> en theorie Vlc lit le mms
> ( sauf si on a est derriere un firewall semble t il)


Oui, et il peut m&#234;me les lire tr&#232;s bien dans la pratique. Mais :
- il faut avoir les codecs audio et vid&#233;o qui correspondent au stream choisi (c'est normal et &#231;a ne d&#233;pend pas forc&#233;ment de VLC)
- il cafouille quand le d&#233;bit devient trop important pour la ligne ou pour la puissance de calcul de la machine (c'est aussi normal, il me semble)
- il pose parfois des probl&#232;mes de synchronisation entre l'audio et la vid&#233;o, notamment quand il enregistre des streams sur fichier (l&#224; par contre &#231;a doit plut&#244;t tenir du bogue !)


----------



## Ulyxes (16 Septembre 2007)

Encore merci pour l'idée.

Existe-t-il un tutoriel assez simple comme introduction à toutes ces question de vidéo : formats, compression, bitrate, codecs etc... ?


----------



## rachmede (28 Septembre 2007)

Je viens de tomber sur ce filon parce que je cherchais justement &#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger une vid&#233;o youtube, mais je n'ai pas trouv&#233; ma r&#233;ponse ici... je me suis simplement rappel&#233; une fonction dans Miro un super logiciel gratuit. C'est un peu comme itunes, mais juste pour de la vid&#233;o. On peut y faire des recherches de vid&#233;o par youtube, google video... enfin, tout ce qui peut nous permettre de trouver des vid&#233;os et les t&#233;l&#233;charger facilement.


----------



## CatFauve (28 Septembre 2007)

rachmede a dit:


> Je viens de tomber sur ce filon parce que je cherchais justement à télécharger une vidéo youtube, mais je n'ai pas trouvé ma réponse ici...



Essaye  TubeTV. Ca fonctionne à merveille.


----------

